# What is this algae?



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, suddenly I am having an algae bloom of this type. What is it? Could it be because I replanted more polysperma tops and did not increase dosage?

Tank: 55g
Lighting: 4wpg
Dosage: EI: 40 - 60g
CO2: Pressurized


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is diatom algae. Is the tank recently setup? It tends to appear in newer setups. It can also appear if the bacteria are disrupted somehow and are reestablishing.


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

It's been one and 1/2 months since I setup my tank. I asked the same question in another forum and I was told it is thread algae.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, technically it is thread algae. Diatom algae is a more specific description. Diatom algae is filamentous in nature. 

Did you make any large sudden changes to the tank? 

Ottocinclus species will eat this type of algae as will Amano shrimp.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

I think "they" are diatoms sticking on thread algae. Lowering your pH and dosing with bacteria help in maturing your new tank.


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Large changes ... well I rescaped the tank. I moved the plants but did not add any except for some tops of hygrophila polysperma. Could it be because I stirred my gravel because of replanting? I have amano shrimp but they do not touch it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It could be that the gravel was disturbed and had pockets of 'stuff' built up in it. Try doing a large water change and skim the surface of the gravel with the syphon.


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

AaronT said:


> It could be that the gravel was disturbed and had pockets of 'stuff' built up in it. Try doing a large water change and skim the surface of the gravel with the syphon.


I just did a 50% water change and skimmed the gravel. The bottom looks much cleaner now


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

punky said:


> I just did a 50% water change and skimmed the gravel. The bottom looks much cleaner now


Assuming everything else is in order you should start to see the algae clear up on its own after a few days.


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Assuming everything else is in order you should start to see the algae clear up on its own after a few days.


Thanks AaronT, in fact it has started to 'melt' a bit. It is also pearling like crazy lol. Do mollies or platy eat this thread algae?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, I suspect mollies and platies would munch on that type of algae. I'm glad to hear it's starting to disappear already.


----------

